# Sauvegarder mes dossiers et documents sur le Icloud



## Tchywallace (14 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,
je recherche un moyen assez classique de sauvegarder mes documents et mes dossiers sur le icloud d'apple . Si quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


C'était une nouvelle d'hier : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259854/icloudrive-un-peu-dropbox-dans-icloud


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

en passant le gars qui a crée ca et le très malin quicksand (sauvegarde des derniers documents ouverts , très réglable) a ...

15 ans  !

( et un accent neozelandais à couper au couteau)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2013)

Épatant, pour les vieux que nous sommes :sick:

Son site, avec _MacDropAny_ aussi : http://www.zibity.com/macdropany


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

Quand j'ai vu ses outils ( idées simples - outils simples) j'ai eu la réaction
Et personne n' a pensé à inclure ca dans l'OS?

Y a des paires de claques qui se perdent (  par exemple dans un certain lieu en californie)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2013)

Dans ce genre, il y en a un autre qui n'est pas mal : 

Plain Cloud, qui permet de naviguer impunément dans le dossier _Mobile Documents_ du Finder.


----------

